# South Bend, IN - F/S 16' Arctic



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a 16' Arctic for sale. Comes with bucket mount. Shoes 50%... Edges 30-50%... $7500.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I have a 16' Arctic for sale. Comes with bucket mount. Shoes 50%... Edges 30-50%... $7500.
> 
> View attachment 185574


You dont have 10' skid mount?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> You dont have 10' skid mount?


No I had two but they're gone already...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I have a 16' Arctic for sale. Comes with bucket mount. Shoes 50%... Edges 30-50%... $7500.
> 
> View attachment 185574


Rut Row, Please no fire sale!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

FredG said:


> Rut Row, Please no fire sale!


No just replaced two with a new one and this ones been sitting idle for a couple years now...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> No just replaced two with a new one and this ones been sitting idle for a couple years now...


Thumbs Up


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I have a 16' Arctic for sale. Comes with bucket mount. Shoes 50%... Edges 30-50%... $7500.
> 
> View attachment 185574


No action on CL or just a bunch of :terribletowel:?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I had one of my dump trucks on CL, all is I got do you want to trade this do you want to trade that. I deleted the listing, everybody and myself seem to have had a good year. Where is the Money!


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> No I had two but they're gone already...


If you know of one let me know as long as its not too far away.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That would take some serious skin to buy something that nice...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Bump... I still have a 16' and a 14' available if anyone is looking. 14' is like new $8000. 16' has new edges but not the one in photo above $7000.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

14' sold headed to Chiraq today... Still have a 16' available...


----------



## SFCarmyvet (Sep 12, 2016)

Should have worked out a deal on these from you when I had the chance.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Why do these thing have to be so far away from me. Bump for a good sale.


----------

